# Are these ferals or what??????



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

I live in a RV trailer park, a female black cat showed up which I am assuming was dumped off by someone. She gave birth to three black kittens, I believe under my neighbors trailer. I know my neighbor was feeding the momma cat and I think the mom was also going out hunting for a little extra. As the kittens got a little older they began eating the dry food that my neighbor was putting out. 

My neighbor moved out of the park and I've taken over feeding the kittens some dry food. They are beatiful little critters and I hate to see them living such a life as this. Little by little as I put food out for them I've been able to get closer and closer to them. This morning was the closest, about 2 feet, before they scattered. They are waiting at my front porch each morning for something to eat. 

I'm thinking that since I can get so close to them, that I wouldn't be so fast to call them Ferals but I don't know. I really can't afford it, but I'd like to give at least one of them a much better life. I have a siamese mix cat now, which will be 19-1/2 on the 23rd of this month. He's pretty old and I know it's only a matter of time before he will be crossing the Rainbow Bridge. When that time comes I'm gonna be a wreck as I really love my pal. The first time I saw him he was only two days old and he captured my heart at first sight and I brought him home as soon as he was old enough to leave his mom. I am VERY concerned about my old cat's health if I were to bring in one of these black kittens but it's something that I feel I would really like to do. I'd get it spayed or neutered what ever the case is and start in on the needed shots ASAP. All three of these black furballs have fleas pretty bad so that's another thing that needs to be taken care of ASAP. IF I were to capture one, my plan is to make it a indoor cat only. 

I'm on a very limited budget and I can just picture a very large vet bill should I capture one. I have both a Petco and PetSmart store nearby so perhaps I could get a flea dip there and give a kitty a good bath and dip to get rid of the fleas, but that is only a tempurary solution from what I understand. That being done, I might be able to afford taking it to the vet for a look over and get some of the shots for it. I wouldn't be able to afford any additional tests at that time. 

Would my "David" be at risk at this time if I were to capture one???

My cat is neutered so if I were to get a female captured so I've got nothing to worry about there. (Well, at his age, even if he wasn't neutered, I don't think I would have to worry anyway, LOL LOL) 

I also have a roommate who's male cat is neutered. He's about 3 years old. I'd get the kitty "fixed" about 30 days later or as soon as I could afford it.

I think there are a few no kill shelters available in my area, I just need to make a few phone calls. If I were to capture one of them, he or she would be able to see it's litter mates from the windows or glass door which might make it harder to socialize with me. So, I'd like to trap and remove the other two and take them to a place where they might also end up being adopted. If there is a fee for this, that would present a real problem for me, simply put, I could not afford it.

I could really use the opinions, suggestions and thoughts from anyone reading this post. These three kitties are beautiful looking critters and deserve a better life.

Please advise me.

Dutchman


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

12 weeks is the cutoff point for taming feral kittens. Some can be tamed even if they are older(i.e. my cats were 5 months when I tamed them). You need to get them a no-kill shelter or inside your home ASAP. You can rent a cat trap and trap them. Call the no-kill shelters and also ask them if they have a feral cat program which will fix the mom. 

I am in the Sacramento Area...so if I am not too far, I may be able to help. I volunteer at a no-kill shelter, and I also have friends at 2 other no-kill shelters. I can also probably arrange for the mom to get fixed my no-kill shelters feral program. 

Take Care,
Abhay
[email protected]


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*very glad to get a response.*

Abhay, I am very glad that you responded to my post. I hope that others will as well.

Are these three black kittens feral's???? I need to get educated here so thats why I'm asking. I've got as close as TWO feet from them and from what limited knowledge I have about feral's is that a person cannot get that close to them. I find these kittens waiting for me at the bottom of my front porch when they are hungry. When I open up the door and shake the box of dry food they all "meow" at me.. SO>>> would a feral do that??? 

Regarding the three kittens mother: It's been awhile since I have seen her SO I don't think she is in the picture any more. I'm thinking that something happened to her and that she is no longer alive OR she might be getting ready for another litter of kittens. Thats just a guess but she is no longer around.

I'm going to try to play with these 3 kittens in just a little bit by getting out a fishing pole and tying up something (with out a hook of course) to the end of the line. I have an idea that if I did this often enough I just might be able to PET one or more of them. IF and thats a big IF I am successful that would give me a pretty good idea that these kittens are tameable and if so, I would like very much to "adopt" one of them for myself.

Lets stay in touch so I can get additional input from you and I'll let you know how things progress.

Thank you,

Dutchman

email: [email protected]


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

It all depends. I have a feral who is now semi-feral. I can pet him while he is eating. But his brother are true ferals. A "true" feral will only come out at night and you can never get close to it. Sounds like yours are semi-ferals.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*I see these three kittens often*

Abhay.

During the day I see these three kittens often and from what I can tell so far they are sleeping under the travel trailer that I live in... SO this might just go according to what you call a half-feral. I'm hoping that in the end I might be able to capture them so they can all be tamed and find good homes. I would like very much to keep one of them for myself as a good INDOOR pet if it is at all possible. 

All three of these kittens are beautiful little critters and I want to do what I can to help all of them out. I would agree that time might be running out to capture and tame them SO the soon I do something the better.

I'm a 62 year old man who has a very special part in my heart for these kittens to do all that I can for them.... God has blessed me with the company of the cat that I have now which will be 19-1/2 years old in just a few days. I know that it's only a matter of time before "David" will be crossing the "Rainbow Bridge" and when that happens I am going to be a wreck. He is my "Son" and I love him dearly.

Dutchman


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Let me know how far you are from the Sacramento Area, and maybe I can pick up the kittens and take them to one of my local no-kill shelters.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*To Spittles, AKA Abhay*

Very shortly after my last post in this discussion it was just starting to get dusk outside. I went outside with some dryfood with the idea of feeding the three kittens. They were all out there waiting for me. This time I set a lawn chair right next to the bowl that I've been putting the food in. I sat down and shock the bag the food was in as they were watching, and then I filled up the bowl. I was talking to them the whole time as I was doing this and gradually all three of them came over to the bowl to start eating. Where I was sitting and just by leaning forward a little bit my head was right over them. I kept talking to them as softly as I could and THEN gradually I lowered my hand and petted one of them. I got Four good little "rubs" on the top of it's head before it ran away from me. It only went a few feet and then stopped, just looking at me. During the process it's two littermates did the same. Before long as I continued talking to them all three of them came back to continue eating. I didn't make any additional attempts to touch any of them at this point. I'm sitting there in a chair with all three kittens within reach as they are eating. This from my limited knowledge does not sound as a typical situation with a feral cat.

I may be all wrong about this but I really do believe that all three of these kittens can make great pets. Tomorrow morning I plan on doing very much the same and then I'll see about getting them to play with me. I'll get out a fishing pole and tie something on the end of the line that I can toss and jiggle around. This should do a lot I think in gaining their trust.

I would like to keep ONE of these kittens for myself and have it as a indoor cat. It would be great to capture the other two so they could also end up in a loving home. I'll do all that I can during the next few day so get a better idea on the possiblily of this. They all deserve a chance!!

I live in Vernalis, it's a very small "town". If you blink your eyes you will miss it as you drive through it. LOL LOL I'd want a few more days to see what kind of progress I can make with them before making any decision to have them picked up. I'm just hoping that all three of them can have a very long and happy life.

Dutchman


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Okay, I looked it up and it is about 1-1/2 away from me. How is the mom...is she tame or not? I would love to take the 2 kittens and the mom. 

Thanks
Abhay


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*The momma cat*

I have not seen the momma cat in awhile. I do believe that something happened to her so I doubt that she is still alive. Earlier when ever I saw the 3 kitties she was very nearby keeping eye on them. 

I would like very much to keep one of the kittens for myself. I would keep it as a indoor cat and give it a lot of love. All three of these kittens from what I've seen are badly infrested with fleas. Which ever one I were to keep I'd want to have on hand some good shampoo and flea dip so I could give it a good bath and do what I can to get rid of the fleas. Flea dip is only good for a few days but that's a good start and about all that I can afford at this time. So... I need to make a trip into Tracy and pick up some stuff to clean up the one kitty.

One kitten does have a sore on it's neck which just happened in the past couple of days but other wise they all "look" healthy. 

I know it would be best to take the "one" kitten to a vet for a full checkup BEFORE I brought it into my home, but that is not within my budget at this time. I'll just have to take the chance that it's healthty so my old cat won't come down with some deasease. I'm not very comfortable with that idea but I don't know what else I can do at this time. 

I'm on Social Security so when my next check comes in, I'd take the kitten to the ver for a "quick" look over and get it's shots started. The following month I could see about a spade or neuter.

Spittles (Abhay), you must live very close to me. Perhaps you have heard of the Orchard resturant on Hywy 132. The RV park where I live is in the same area. Give me a few days to get the stuff needed to clean up the one kitten and in the meantime I'll continue to "socialize" with them.

At that time I'll let you know just where I am in the RV park and I'll be very happy to take you up on your offer to capture the oher two kittens. Hopefully they will also end up in good loving homes. 

Dutchman


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm in the Sacramento Area...in Fair Oaks. How's this...let me talk to my no-kill shelter. I'm sure they can squeeze all 3 kittens in. Then you can adopt whichever kitten you want from them. 

Their adoption fee is $75, and it includes the spay/neuter, vaccines, Leukemia test, microchip, and free vet visit. They may also give you a discount...I'll ask  

Does that sound okay? Also, do you know how old the kittens are?

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

> Their adoption fee is $75, and it includes the spay/neuter, vaccines, Leukemia test, microchip, and free vet visit. They may also give you a discount...I'll ask


Sounds like you're getting a lot of help from spittles. This is probably the best route, at least, it would probably be less than you would spend at the vet getting this done over time.

If you do bring one in, you can't use flea dip until they are a certain age. There are other ways of removing the fleas. But the real concern is the illnesses they may be carrying, and you do not want to endanger your other animals. It sounds like you may be cramped for space to keep a kitten in total quarentine so I think what spittles said is a good idea. If you can save a little money you can still take a kitten, but with a total clean bill of health, neuter/spay complete, and vaccinated.


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*Great News!!*

Great news!!

Another resident in the RV park where I live is going to capture the three kittens and take them to a shelter. She is a close friend of the neighbor that I had who just moved out who was feeding the kittens before I took over the task.

Any way, I appreciate all of Spittles offer of help, information and suggestions as well as from every one else. Hopefully in a short time the three kittens will all be in good homes. As much as I would like to have one of them myself I've decided to pass on the idea. It's just not the best timing for me right now. Besides, my 19 year old Siamese might disown me. LOL LOL

Dutchman


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Duchtman; I just saw your post..about calling them "ferals"..well, by definition they are ferals. Friendly ferals are called semi-feral or tame ferals. If not they are ferals or hard ferals.
A feral cat is one that was born in the wild (anywhere but a home) ussualy from strays or another ferals. It doesn't mean that the cat is unfriendly.
How did it go? Did they get taken to a shelter? The mother didn't come back..
Best wishes,


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 25, 2004)

*for Rosalie*

Rosalie,

I am currently waiting to hear again from the neighbor who said she would capture and take the three kittens to a shelter. However, before she even thinks about putting the trap(s) out I want to know exactly which shelter and where it is..  I will NOT let her take the kittens to a kill shelter, I'd run her off first!!! As soon as I know what shelter she has in mind I'll contact "Spittles" as he said he would check it out to verify it was a non-kill.

I don't know that much about ferals but I'm learning... And since I've been able to "pet" one of them (very breafly) I believe these can all make good pets in a loving home.

Dutchman


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

The kittens have a savior in you   Good luck with you doing what's best for them! Sometimes they get placed in a kill shelter b/c the person didn't know what would happen and you obviously care.
Feral cats, especially kittens, turn into wonderful pets, their lifestyle makes absolutly no difference; it just depends on what treatment they receive when growing up, age they meet people and of course the individual kitty.


----------

